# Union SL bindings, stiffer but better?



## foot (Mar 17, 2012)

(First post here but long time lurker!)

I've managed to pick a Lib Tech. Attack Banana for an absolute bargin (end-of-season) and now I'm looking to match some bindings for it. It's a medium to stiff board (6.5) and I've narrowed my options down to the Union Atlas or Union SL, which have a medium and med-stiff rating respectively.

Now the SL's are 'higher grade' but I wonder if the stiffness could prohibit the performance of the board and the type of riding I want to do (all mountain). I'm an intermediate rider but hoping to do a season next year, so hoping to get something to take me into more proficient territory!

Any thoughts/recommendations?

A.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Thyre not that stiff. I find the forces are equal or.stiffer than the sl


----------



## detailwun (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey bruv !

Take a look here : Union Force SL Binding Review
Read the general info and the second tab under the picture/table "The good ride take"

I'm sending you there because it's the most accurate of all reviews imo. They all say the same thing about them, but they have the info orgranised better 
"Stiffness- With all years bindings we were so impressed with the flex and don't really understand how something so soft could be so responsive. As long as they are this good we don't really care."

I have them, but i haven't got the chance to test them yet on my Lib T. Rice Pro 

Cheers !


----------



## foot (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I was looking at the T-Rice Pro board myself - very nice 

Great link there but this is worrying:



> A problem for 2011 and below but not for 2012
> After many days on the hill we found one issue with the Union Force and Force SL aroud the Ankle. The small strap does not give you that feeling you are locked in and supported like many larger ankle straps do. When riding stiffer boards through chopped up moguled powder runs to get back to the chair your ankle feels very exposed and there is a lot more stress. On groomed runs or in most situations in the park you don't notice this.
> 
> All in all the Union Force SL's are some of the best bindings you can get for the price and we find these hard not to recommend.


Not sure about the title there - how can it not be a problem for 2012...?


----------



## detailwun (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know why they don't tell how the problem was solved, but they upgrade products every year and based on customer reviews and a lot of testing they improve the next model. I am not sure you should worry about that, i think they are awsome and you will never find a perfect binding with 0 issues.We're evolving, allways getting better and better and that goes for Union too. You can't make a perfect binding for thousands of users. Even if some report minor issues, you should get them if you like them and they are made for your riding style.


----------



## foot (Mar 17, 2012)

thegoodride.com have actually recommended I go for the Atlas over the SL's, due to the SL's making the ride of the Attack Banana too twitchy. Apparently it's an easy board to turn (soft between the feet despite being stiff elsewhere) and so the SL's are overkill.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## detailwun (Feb 28, 2012)

I hope someone more experimented can answer you. SL are very responsive indeed and if the board is easy to turn you'll get an amazingly quick response, it's pretty logic, but i can't give you any advice


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I ride both the Force and the SL's and the SL baseplates are considerably stiffer. The SL' highback has more torsianal flex as the Force but laterally it's equally as stiff. Give it some forward lean and the highback conforms to the boot. I don't know where people are getting this "SL isn't stiff" shit from.


----------



## foot (Mar 17, 2012)

> I don't know where people are getting this "SL isn't stiff" shit from.


Seems like the guys at The Good Ride agree too. With this in mind I'm leaning toward the Atlas or now even some Burton Cartel Restricted Re:Flex if I can find some anywhere - seems like I've left my end of season bargain hunting a little too late! The SL's are still tempting, especially as they're more easily obtained now.

On the sizing of the Unions I seem to be smack between a Med and Large (UK 9)- Union Binding Sizing Chart | evo but I'm thinking smaller is better unless anyone has any thoughts on this too?


----------

